# fan ?



## blondlebanese (Nov 1, 2014)

the fans are used to stir up the co2 so the bottom of the leaves can catch the co2 and feed.  is that a correct statement?  has I got it right?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 2, 2014)

The smaller oscillating fans that you would put in your grow space are indeed used to stir up the CO2 so that the plants are better able to breathe. It also keeps the plants cooler as the hi intensity light shines on them. It prevents hot spots and hot pockets of stagnate air from forming below the lights. Also by making the plants' stems and branches move and sway in the breeze, you cause them to be strengthened so that they better hold the buds as they develop and get heavy.


----------



## yooper420 (Nov 2, 2014)

Need the breeze for sassy, fat and happy girls. Keep `em swaying. Have the smallest ceiling fan (24") I could find on 24/7 in my grow room.


----------



## blondlebanese (Nov 3, 2014)

fans can be rough on plants I fastend a sheet of window screen to slow the velocity.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 3, 2014)

blondlebanese said:


> fans can be rough on plants I fastend a sheet of window screen to slow the velocity.



Anything like that is detrimental to the life of the fan and can cause it to over-heat.  Get a fan speed controller to slow down the velocity of the fan--do not partially obstruct the flow.


----------

